# moto monster or monster mayhem



## Bama66

Yeah I know, a lot of monsters to get confused. Lol. Trying to buy a new set of shoes for my 650 outlander. I've got 28" mudzillas on it now and they're not so great. I'm wanting to go big, and narrowed it down to a 30" monster mayhem for around $1000 (with rims) or some moto monsters for under$900(with rims). I ride 75% trail and 25% mud and creeks. I want a tire that will paddle for the creek. Will the monster mayhems keep up with the big boys or should I suck it up on the trails and go with the motos?


----------



## Polaris425

If you ride that much on the trails, and that little in the mud and creeks, you really shouldnt be looking at aggressive mud tires anyway... If it were me I'd be looking for something more like an aggressive trail tire w/ a good bite. Just my 2 cents. Your $$ and your ride though....


----------



## battledonkey

Moto Monsters ride rough. Real rough on anything hard pack and they don't smooth out until over 10mph. Great mud tire but not much of a paddle tire for the creeks in my experience. 

I have limited tire experience (Supergrip Mud *****es, Moto Monsters, and Outlaws), but in my experience the best overall ride is the Outlaws. A little rough on hard pack but great grip and good paddling. 

I've had the best luck just obsessively trolling Craigslist until I see the tire/wheel combo I want and usually spend 1/2 what new costs for 80% or better tread left. 

That's my $.02


----------



## Bama66

I used to run Zillas on everything I owned and loved them. The monster mayhem looks alot like the zilla and I'm leaning that way, but I've always wanted a can am with a bad *** mud tire and the moto monsters are a smoking deal. Well I finally got the can am so now I only need one more thing. My "trails" consist of gravel roads with some woods action. I'm trying to get my rzr back from insurance (theft recovered) and if I do it will be my trail rider again.


----------



## battledonkey

Where you getting this deal from?


----------



## Bama66

I'm a MSA dealer. I know this is my first post here but I'm not a rookie.


----------



## Ed1

Polaris425 said:


> If you ride that much on the trails, and that little in the mud and creeks, you really shouldnt be looking at aggressive mud tires anyway... If it were me I'd be looking for something more like an aggressive trail tire w/ a good bite. Just my 2 cents. Your $$ and your ride though....


Not trying to hijack the thread but what kind of tire would that be? I was looking at some swamp lites for what u described.


----------



## Bama66

Ed1 said:


> Not trying to hijack the thread but what kind of tire would that be? I was looking at some swamp lites for what u described.


If I was wanting a less aggressive tire the zilla would be 100% my choice. I even had them on my rzr and rock crawled just fine with them and they hold their own in the mud.


Back on my topic, I can get the 29.5 ol2 for the same price as the monster mayhems so throw them in there too.


----------



## Ole Nasty

Between the two tires listed and your riding terrain, I would choose the Monster Mayhem. What about the outlaw radial?


----------



## Bama66

Little too expensive for my taste. That's the only reason I'm considering the moto monsters is the price. As far as weight I would like to go with the mayhem. I am really leaning that direction now after seeing them beside an ol2 and silverback. They look like they could follow them anywhere.


----------



## sloboy

The monster mayhems look kinda like a EDL on steroids. There was a guy at the creek last weekend with them on a new scrambler, they did very well better than the OL2's.


----------



## Bayouhntr23

I just put 27" monster mayhems on my 750 brute and I love em so far. They ride nice on trails and pull like crazy in the mud.


----------



## Bama66

Looks like I'm about to test out the monster mayhems. I found where to get them for $615 shipped 30x10x14 on all 4. Pair that with superatv's bandit wheel for a 30" mayhem tire and wheel kit in the $875 range.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

I love my mega mayhems.


----------



## Bama66

Good looking set of tires.


----------



## battledonkey

That does look good.


----------



## 88rxn/a

How deep are those lugs?


----------



## fatkidkustomz

88rxn/a said:


> How deep are those lugs?


Mega Mayhems have 1.5" lugs. Monster Mayhems have 1.75" lugs. And a little wider spacing. 

I have 28x11x12 Mega Mayhems on mine, but haven't had a chance to really put them through the paces.


----------



## 88rxn/a

My zillas are getting old and laws are crazy expensive...i just may consider some 28's.


----------



## Polaris425

they (the lugs) look crazy huge in person.


----------



## Bama66

They actually ride pretty good. About like a zilla. Now to test them out.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Nice looking Outty. Let us know how they do. I'm in the market for some bigger tires for my rancher.


----------



## 88rxn/a

Let us know how they do in mud/water...
Dig to china or paddle...


----------



## DirtyBrutes

How are you liking them?


----------



## onebadcummin

My buddy has a set of 30s and they don't pull at all he's looking to get differ t tires now


----------



## Bama66

Haven't got to ride on them yet. Hard for me to believe they won't pull. What are they on?


----------



## Bama66

Played in the mud yesterday, first off they have VERY good trail manners. No shakes, rides good for what they are. Even on pavement no wobbles but it feels like you're flying a plane at 50 mph+ (speedo probably off a lil now). In the mud hole, water up to the racks and soft bottom. They pulled great and paddled somewhat good, they will dig with too much throttle, I got stuck the fifth time through it when I hit my ruts and gassed it too much it sat down and couldn't find bottom. Float just about the right amount. Front end stays manageable, top of the tires come out of the water. Overall you may get a little more traction and paddling with an outlaw, but if you want a tire that rides like a zilla and can actually hang with the true mud gang the monster mayhem owns it.


----------



## mud PRO 700*

Good choice! I want to try em out!


----------



## adam6604

I have a set of 28" mega mayhems on my 2013 RZR 800 right now, and honestly.. I love them. Ride just like a zilla on the trails, and play in the mud much better. Honestly haven't gotten stuck yet, have went through holes a maverick on swamplites couldn't make it, and a commander on 28" zilla's couldn't. they aren't a law by any means, but they like to play mean too!


----------



## xwildat72

I love my 28 mayhems once got the right clutch springs that is


----------



## Loudnlowss

Had my first ride this weekend on my meyhams. Very happy with em. Only complaint I noticed is on hard pack trails that are wet/slick on top they slide pretty good. Not good on an incline. But the canam behind me had the same problem with silverbacks. He actaully slide to the bottom of the trail and tipped over. 


2013 750i ESP
Viper max 3000
27" mudweiser 
12" itp SS108-black

Mods to come soon-
Relocated radiator, 28" tires, highlifter springs, clutch springs, exhaust & programmer. 

Wife's 
2009 yamaha grizzly 550 special edition. 14" itp ss wheels, 27" itp mud lites, 2" wheel spacers, and a warn rt25 winch. 

2006 kfx 700 special edition
Stock


----------



## johnny_popo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

Just put these 30 moster mayhems on my 850 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

---------- Post added at 07:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

Any idea the weight of the tire? It isn't on the chart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## kirkland

Monsters! Lol


----------

